# 3x Pipen beim Shutdown



## MajorWindbeutel (26. März 2004)

Ich hab ein Problem immer wenn bei PC runter fährt pipt mein PC 3x aber warum?


----------



## gothic ghost (28. März 2004)

*Piep Piep*

hi,
leider kenne ich diese Piepser nicht.  

Die Fehler-Arien der POST = Abk. f. power on self test

Peep Code eine hilfreiche Sache wenn nichts mehr geht.

Award-BIOS

1x kurz =          alles okay
2x kurz =          leichter Fehler, wo die  Meldung am Bildschirm meistens angegeben wird.
1x lang, 2x kurz = Fehler beim Ansprechen der Grafikkarte.
1x lang, 3x kurz = Fehler beim Ansprechen des Tastatur-Controllers

---------------------

AMI-BIOS

1x kurz =          Refreshfehler im RAM
2x Kurz =          Parity-Fehler im Ram
3x kurz =          Fehler in den ersten 64 KByte des Speichers
4x kurz =          Defekt im Timer-Baustein
5x kurz =          Fehler beim Ansprechen des Prozessors
6x kurz =          Prozessor Fehler bei Protected Mode-Test
                   (Gate A20 oder Tastatur-Controller defekt)
7x kurz =          Prozessor Fehler
8x kurz =          Fehler beim Ansprechen des Grafikspeichers
9x kurz =          Prüfsumme des BIOS stimmt nicht (BIOS evtl. defekt)
10x kurz =         Fehler beim Schreib- Lesezugriff auf das CMOS-Ram
11x kurz =         Fehler im L2-Cache auf dem Mainboard
1x kurz, 3x lang = Fehler beim Test des DOS- und Extended-Memory
1x lang, 2x kurz = Fehler beim Ansprechen der Grafikkarte (Video-Rom-BIOS defekt)
1x lang, 3x kurz = Fehler beim Ansprechen der Grafikkarte (Video-DAC oder Video-Ram)
                   oder kein Monitor gefunden
1x lang, 8x kurz = Fehler beim Ansprechen der Grafikspeichers
3x kurz, 3x lang, 3x kurz = SOS-Signal, Fehler im Arbeitsspeicher

wie ihr hören könnt kann ein Rechner ganze Arien singen, auf die man allerdings
verzichten kann (aber UNVERZICHTBAR sind), außer 1x kurz = dann ist alles okay


----------



## DoZer (15. April 2004)

Also bei mir Pieps auch 3mal beim Runterfahren, allerdings ist es mein TFT biste sicher das es der PC is?

Gruß

DoZer


----------



## redX (10. August 2005)

Mein PC (und es ist ganz sicher der PC und nicht der Bildschirm) Pipst seit heute (bessergesagt seit ca 2 Stunden) sporadisch. Er Pipst 1x kurz. Kann mir jemand sagen wieso? Habe ein AWARD Bios. Oben Steht das 1x Pipsen alles Okay bedeutet. Aber wieso Pipst er dann? Währe ja komisch wenn er einfach so vor sich hersagen würde das alles ok ist...

Edit:
Dumdidum, Problem gelöst. Er hat nur gepipst da die Partition voll war.....


----------

